
Ask HN: What laptop should I buy with a budget of 2K or less? - justaguyhere
I&#x27;d like to be able to repair the laptop myself, at least to some extent. I&#x27;d like to be able to add at least 32GB of RAM later, so I&#x27;d need slots for that. No more than 15in monitor and I&#x27;d like to keep it for at least 5 years. Would be nice if it isn&#x27;t too heavy, but that is secondary. Needs to work with Linux. Will be doing CPU intensive work.<p>I&#x27;d like to spend no more than 2,500 ideally 2,000.<p>Any recommendations?
======
imauld
Not sure if you can add it after the fact but you can get one of these System
76 laptops with 32GB of RAM for ~$1900

[https://system76.com/cart/configure/oryp3](https://system76.com/cart/configure/oryp3)

------
hacalox
Check out Thinkpad T470, t470s and x1 carbon last generation. Very nice
technical support. 3y warranty. High linux compatibility, and a bunch of other
extras like trackpoint, 14inch mate screen, dual hot-swap batteries and 4g
intrgrated modem.

------
akulbe
The 32GB RAM requirement limits your options and should make it easy for you
to find options.

Dell XPS 9560

Dell Precision Mobile

ThinkPad W series

Eurocom

I'm not sure your budget will allow you newer models. Maxed out XPS cost me
$2700 and change.

Good luck.

~~~
justaguyhere
How are you liking your XPS?

~~~
akulbe
Love it. Initially, I was thinking that it wouldn't be as sturdy a build as
the ThinkPad W530, but it's been great.

------
dzonga
You can't go wrong the Lenovo X-series or T-series laptops. Pure workhorses.
Light too. User upgradable RAM on most machines.

------
locococo
Lenovo released their new models the t480 and t580 they should fit your specs.

